# confusion with medical and radiology report, please clarify if already done that



## yojimbo (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi everybody, I'm in a process of assembling all necessary paperwork for my PR and TRP application (married to SA national for 7 years by now) to be launched in London ASAP. As usual with all of this things, some questions arising as I go and basically I'm looking for information and experience from people who already done that. Question at this stage is rather dumb but pressing: radiology and medical report. Is there any particular form to fill? Any particular way or approved Dr's like OZ do? I do not want to be told later that something is not right like wrong ink/paper/ item missing etc. My GP made a round eyes and told me to bring the form to fill first. HA and SAHC simply mention medical for TPR and radiology for both TPR and PR. I cant see any particular forms to download or any clarification. Any info will be much appreciated


----------



## yojimbo (Aug 3, 2014)

Just managed to find those in States. Must be the same?? Is it only me but HC site in USA is far more down to business and informative than in UK? I presume that all forms must be the same as they issued by SA HA. Interestingly quoted times for PR in USA is 1 year and in UK 18+month.
South African Downloadable Forms


----------



## natash (Aug 12, 2014)

Those are the forms I thought, I've not applied yet though so I cant say if they work!


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi. You need to get the forms from south african high commission, or the courier service appointed by the them. Before it was available on their website but now it is not. 
You have to visit them, and hopefully they will give you most of the needed forms and list of requirements.


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

yojimbo said:


> Just managed to find those in States. Must be the same?? Is it only me but HC site in USA is far more down to business and informative than in UK? I presume that all forms must be the same as they issued by SA HA. Interestingly quoted times for PR in USA is 1 year and in UK 18+month.
> South African Downloadable Forms


I originally went to the High Commission and got all the forms, however the medical and radiology forms were really bad copies, I printed the ones from the US website and there is no difference. The high commission accepted them 3 weeks ago!


----------

